# [HOWTO] Abilitare TV-out NVIDIA + script

## midall

Un piccolo howto che vi aiuterà ad abilitare il tv-out per tutti i possessori di schede Nvidia.

Il tutto naturalmenete testato e funzionante sotto X.org ed XFREE

1 PASSO 

Dobbiamo inanzittuto avere un server X funzionante, constato ciò dobbiamo emergere nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx e anche la comoda utility nvidia-settings, quest'ultima però non è neccessaria a tale scopo:

Ora smascheriamo i driver nvidia:

```
 echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86" > /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

```
 echo "media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86" > /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

```
 echo "media-video/nvidia-settings ~x86" > /etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

Ora procediamo emergendo i porgrammi sopracitati

```
 emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx nvidia-settings 
```

Verifichiamo che tutto ciò sia andato a buon fine.. ora carichiamo il modulo per nvidia

```
 modprobe nvidia 
```

N.B Se volgiamo che ad ogni avvio del PC sia attivavo tale module dobbialo inserirlo in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mentre per i possessori del kernel 2.4.x in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4, per far ciò basterà fare:

```
 echo "nvidia" > /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 
```

2 PASSO

Ora non ci resta che moficare il file di configurazione del nostro server X, la conf ce vedrete in seguito funziona sia con XFree che con Xorg, però per utilizzarla sotto XFRee dovrete modificare il patch per i fonts.. eccovi il file di configurazione:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "Files"

    InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ghostscript"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xawtv"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "speedo"

  Load         "extmod"

  #Load         "sdl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard0"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

  Option       "XKbOptions" " "

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier  "Mouse1"

Driver      "mouse"

Option      "Buttons" "5"

Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

Option "Protocol" "auto"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

Option "Name" "AutoDetected"

Option "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier   "Monitor0"

  HorizSync    31-70

  VertRefresh  50-160

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz

  Modeline "En5100e"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync

  # 800x600 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.02 kHz; pclk: 48.91 MHz

  Modeline "DJ530"  48.91  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 627  -HSync +Vsync

  # 800x600 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 37.32 kHz; pclk: 38.22 MHz

  Modeline "TvOut"  38.22  800 832 912 1024  600 601 604 622  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

############################################################################

# Screen Layouts

#

# To use a layout start X using the following options

# startx -- -layout "tvon" or "tvoff"

#

#----------------------------------------------

# Normal mode, do not display on the tv

Section "Device"

  Identifier   "tvoff"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  BusID        "2:0:0"

  Option "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier   "tvoff"

  Device       "tvoff"

  Monitor      "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 24 

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1024x768" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1024x768" 

  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "tvoff"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "tvoff"

EndSection

#-----------------------------------------------

# Display both on the monitor and on the tv

Section "Device"

  Identifier   "tvon"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  BusID        "2:0:0"

  Option       "TwinView" "on"

  Option       "NvAGP" "1"

  Option       "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT , TV"

  Option       "TvOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

  Option       "TvStandard" "PAL-B"

  Option       "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

  Option       "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-50"

  Option       "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "30-60"

#  Option       "MetaModes" "1024x768,1024x768"

  Option       "MetaModes" "En5100e,800x600"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier   "tvon"

  Device       "tvon"

  Monitor      "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 16 

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "800x600" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1024x768" 

  EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "tvon"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "on"

  Option       "Xinerama" "on"

  Screen       "tvon"

EndSection
```

Salvate tutto sta pappardella nel file di configurazione del vostro server X

N.B PRIMA DI AVVIARE IL SERVER X VERIFICATE CHE I PARAMETRI DI REFRESH DEL MONITOR NON SIANO TROPPO ALTI PER VOI E CHE MOUSE E TASTIERA SIANO COMPATIBILI CON LA VOSTRA CONFIGURAZIONE HARDWARE!!!!!

3 PASSO

Ora create in /usr/local/bin due script in modo tale da attivare la modalità con TV o senza comodamente:

```
 touch /usr/local/bin/tvoff.sh 
```

```
 touch /usr/local/bin/tvon.sh 
```

```
 echo "startx -- -layout tvon" > /usr/local/bin/tvon.sh 
```

```
 echo "startx -- -layout tvoff" > /usr/local/bin/tvoff.sh 
```

```
 chmod +x /usr/local/bin/tv-on.sh 
```

```
 chmod +x /usr/local/bin/tv-off.sh 
```

Visto la mia pignoleria devo farvi una precisazione: nel file di conf per il server X è stato specificato l'utilizzo di un cavo composito per il collegamnete da sk-video a TV, se voi utilizzate un cavo SVIDEO modificate:

Option       "TvOutFormat" "COMPOSITE"

in 

Option       "TvOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

Fatto ciò non vi resta che lanciare da console tvon o tvoff ed attiverete/disabiliterete il vostro televisore, ciò che vi apparirà sulla TV sarà il clone di ciò che visualizzate sul monitor.. potete cambiare vari parametri affinche al posto della modalità clone siamo abilitate altre visualizzazioni, però questo divermimento lo lascio a voi  :Smile: )

Buona Visione

Midall

----------

## koma

 :Shocked:  Ti Adoro!

----------

## unz

ma con questa configurazione, utilizzi due risoluzioni diverse per tv e monitor? riesci a fare il clone a 1024 sul monitor e 800 sulla tv senza avere mezzo desktop clonato sulla tv?

----------

## midall

 *Quote:*   

>  ti adoro

 

Anche io   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> ma con questa configurazione, utilizzi due risoluzioni diverse per tv e monitor? riesci a fare il clone a 1024 sul monitor e 800 sulla tv senza avere mezzo desktop clonato sulla tv?

 

Certo!!! Il fatto che io non ho un TV al plasma o che altro e quindi usare una risoluzione 800x600 è consigliatissimi..

Che ne dite, merita questo howto di entrare nei post-ultimissimi?!  :Laughing:  Moderatori toch toch..   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *midall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che ne dite, merita questo howto di entrare nei post-ultimissimi?!  Moderatori toch toch..  

 

Non ti preoccupare non appena fedeleallalinea lo vede lo aggiunge   :Very Happy: 

Solo un poco di pazienza   :Wink: 

----------

## midall

Grazie Gutter..

non vorrei passare da rompiballe per la richiesta è solo che essendo un howto un pò OT da quello cher può essere Gentoo mi chiedevo se poteva essere una "cosa buona e giusta" per i lettori del forum..

----------

## gutter

 *midall wrote:*   

> Grazie Gutter..
> 
> non vorrei passare da rompiballe per la richiesta è solo che essendo un howto un pò OT da quello cher può essere Gentoo mi chiedevo se poteva essere una "cosa buona e giusta" per i lettori del forum..

 

Non ti preoccupare non passerà inosservato. Mi pare un buon lavoro e verrà sicuramente aggiunto ai post utilissimi   :Wink: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

è un po' un casino tutto ciò... io uso nvtv per versare divx o dvd su vhs tramite pc  :Wink:  ha una gui veramente banale ed è molto configurabile

emerge nvtv  :Smile: 

enjoy

----------

## mfkr79

nvtv purtroppo non supporta tutti i tv-encoder associati ai vari chip Nvidia, per esempio il Chrontel 7009 presente sulla mia  :Crying or Very sad: 

Proprio in questi casi settare la config di X come suggerito da midall può essere una buona alternativa

In fin dei conti non è tutto sto casino settare due layout e caricare X con quello che serve  :Wink: 

----------

## midall

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> è un po' un casino tutto ciò... io uso nvtv per versare divx o dvd su vhs tramite pc  ha una gui veramente banale ed è molto configurabile
> 
> emerge nvtv 
> 
> enjoy

 

Se fare un paste della conf e crearsi 2 scrippettini è un casino....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

scusami, non volevo affatto sminuire il tuo operato  :Smile: 

il mio intento era di suggerire un'altra "via" per fare la stessa cosa  :Smile:  era mirato a migliorare questo 3d, non a farlo diventare un flame  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *midall wrote:*   

> Che ne dite, merita questo howto di entrare nei post-ultimissimi?!  Moderatori toch toch..  

 

Aggiunto hai post utilissimi sezione howto. Scusa sono tornato in patria e sono con una 56k e non sempre connesso.

Ottimo howto

EDIT: c'e' il post apposito per l'aggiunta di post ai post utilissimi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1591918 . Se postate li per me e' piu' facile vedere se ho dimenticato qualcosa grazie

----------

## midall

Non hai bisogno di scusa Fedeli.. Credo che ora come ora siamo gli unici due ad avere una 56 kbps purtroppo però la mia non è una soluzione temporarea... managgia a telecom   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Grazie per i complimenti e.. non c'è 2 senza tre, a pochi giorni sfornerò un'altro howto... stay tuned!

----------

## silverfix

uso questo metodo da parecchio ormai, da quando stetti a sbattere la testa per la fx 5200 non supportata da nvtv, bhè risolsi in modo analogo al suo:

alias x='startx'

alias tv='startx -- -xf86config xorg.tv.conf' 

e reputo più comodo il mio,

ottimo lavoro cmq   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora provato l'howto e funziona. Pero' ho una piccola domanda da porti: Hai gia' provato a usare gmplayer con il video output xv? Se si ti funziona? A me si crasha se uso xv mentre se uso x11 no. Il problema che x11 non mi fa il fullscreen (o megli lo fa ma software e vedo l'immagine a scatti)

----------

## alkaid

se invece della tv ho un secondo monitor lcd? cioè monitor 1 lcd, monitor 2 lcd, cosa devo modificare nel file xorg postato?

grazie.

p.s. ma xinerama va messo o no nelle USE?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

io ho una nVidia GeForce 7300 GT e sto cercando di usare l'uscita TV svideo per utilizzare anche il televisore come output..

Ecco cosa succede se provo nvtv da root:

```

# nvtv

Fatal: No supported video card found.
```

E già questo è assurdo!  :Neutral: 

Da utente:

```
$ nvtv

Fatal: Cannot access video cards. Either you are not root, or the

NVidia devices are not accessible.
```

Come posso fare?

In pratica, ho un cavetto che mi converte l'S-Video in RCA, il quale poi vado a connettere al televisore.

----------

## Kernel78

Purtroppo capita anche a me (io ho una 6150), nvtv non supporta tutte le schede nvidia, quindi non dovresti stupirti più di tanto.

Stavo pensando di aprire una discussione di richiesta di aiuto perchè le discussioni che ho trovato sono troppo vecchie  :Sad: 

L'unico risultato che ero riuscito ad ottenere smanettando su xorg.conf era la tv in bianco e nero e non riuscire più a riportare l'immagine sul monitor (ho dovuto riavviare).

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, grazie per l'informazione... quindi non dirmi che in questo modo è impossibile redirigere l'output su TV!???

Spero che a mali estremi si possa rimediare con due adattatori DVI->VGA->RCA...

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ah, grazie per l'informazione... quindi non dirmi che in questo modo è impossibile redirigere l'output su TV!???
> 
> Spero che a mali estremi si possa rimediare con due adattatori DVI->VGA->RCA...

 

In tutta onestà non ne ho idea, io ho solo un cavo s-video e l'unica cosa che sono riuscito a vedere sulla tv è stato lo sfondo di X in bianco e nero con il puntatore del mouse, purtroppo l'immagine non risultava nemmeno molto nitida ma non sono più riuscito a ottenere di meglio (anzi, non sono nemmeno più riuscito a ottenere il bianco e nero).

----------

## fbcyborg

Spero vivamente che si possa fare perché mi sono preso apposta una nVidia.

Prima andavo con una ati, che non era nemmeno più supportata da fglrx.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Spero vivamente che si possa fare perché mi sono preso apposta una nVidia.

 

sono nella tua stessa condizione.

Quello che posso dirti e che se guardi nella documentazione dei driver nvidia dovresti trovare della roba anche per il tvout, prova a vedere se riesci a cavarne qualcosa ...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Spero vivamente che si possa fare perché mi sono preso apposta una nVidia. 
> 
> sono nella tua stessa condizione.
> 
> Quello che posso dirti e che se guardi nella documentazione dei driver nvidia dovresti trovare della roba anche per il tvout, prova a vedere se riesci a cavarne qualcosa ...

 

Ho visto diverse cose, ma tu a cosa ti riferisci in particolare?

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *fbcyborg wrote:*   Spero vivamente che si possa fare perché mi sono preso apposta una nVidia. 
> 
> sono nella tua stessa condizione.
> 
> Quello che posso dirti e che se guardi nella documentazione dei driver nvidia dovresti trovare della roba anche per il tvout, prova a vedere se riesci a cavarne qualcosa ... 
> ...

 

mi riferisco alla sezione Chapter 16. Configuring TV-Out del file /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/README.bz2

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok...

In teoria a quanto ho capito dovrebbe essere sufficiente aggiungere queste righe in "Section Device":

```
Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"
```

Poi dovrebbe essere possibile rilevare la TV tramite nVidia-settings(?). Non vedo altra strada per il momento.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok...
> 
> In teoria a quanto ho capito dovrebbe essere sufficiente aggiungere queste righe in "Section Device":
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se ci riesci fammi sapere ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Macchè! maledizione...

da utente: 

```
$ nvtv

Fatal: Cannot access video cards. Either you are not root, or the

NVidia devices are not accessible.

```

da root:

```
# nvtv

Fatal: No supported video card found.
```

Roba dell'altro mondo... Ma come sarebbe not supported? Non ho parole.

----------

## Kernel78

Pensavo di essere stato chiaro nvtv non supporta tutte le nvidia ... se non la supportava prima non è cambiando la configurazione di X che lo convinci a supportare la tua scheda ...

Hai provato con nvidia-settings ? a me almeno la tv la vedeva collegata ...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Pensavo di essere stato chiaro nvtv non supporta tutte le nvidia ... se non la supportava prima non è cambiando la configurazione di X che lo convinci a supportare la tua scheda ...

 Hai ragione scusa, ma mi era sfuggito. Ma non c'è una lista delle schede supportate? (a parte nvtv) *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Hai provato con nvidia-settings ? a me almeno la tv la vedeva collegata ...

 

C'ho provato, ma se connetto la TV tramite il cavetto, e faccio detect displays non succede nulla..   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> C'ho provato, ma se connetto la TV tramite il cavetto, e faccio detect displays non succede nulla..   

 

Non mi ricordo dove avevo letto che devi accendere il pc dopo aver collegato la tv ...

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   C'ho provato, ma se connetto la TV tramite il cavetto, e faccio detect displays non succede nulla..    
> 
> Non mi ricordo dove avevo letto che devi accendere il pc dopo aver collegato la tv ...

 

Porca miseria...   :Sad:   :Sad: 

C'ho provato ma non sembra sortire l'effetto desiderato.

"Detect displays" se ne frega altamente della TV. Onestamente non ho nemmeno idea di cosa debba succedere premendo quel bottone.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *fbcyborg wrote:*   C'ho provato, ma se connetto la TV tramite il cavetto, e faccio detect displays non succede nulla..    
> 
> Non mi ricordo dove avevo letto che devi accendere il pc dopo aver collegato la tv ... 
> 
> Porca miseria...   
> ...

 

a me trova e aggiunge la TV di fianco al monitor impostandola come disabilitata ...

ripeto che io però uso solo un cavo s-video, ma data la mia ignoranza in materia non so se sia questo a fare la differenza ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Cavolo! Hai ragione. 

Ho provato con un cavo S-Video "puro" e si vede. A colori anche!

Quindi in pratica mi funziona.

Di fatto ho solo preso un cavetto SVIDEO e l'ho mandato nella presa di input del televisore.

Anche tu stai facendo questa prova?

Per il problema del bianco e nero: non è che hai impostato male il valore "TV Saturation" ???

EDIT1: questo coso mi sta mandando su tutte le furie... Adesso va in bianco e nero anche a me e non mi compare più la voce TV Saturation.

EDIT2: prima però ho fatto una cosa e mi sembrava dare un buon risultato. In pratica tramite nvidia-settings ho fatto il detect della TV, ho messo cliccato su Configure... poi su Separate X Screen e al riavvio di X mi veniva mandato l'output solo sulla TV e sembrava anche ben autoregolato, quanto a risoluzione. Diciamo che come soluzione al livello "voglio vedere un film guardando la TV" ci può anche stare. L'unica cosa è che devi e puoi guardare solo la TV quando ti muovi col mouse e clicchi a destra e a sinistra. Meglio di niente...

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cavolo! Hai ragione. 
> 
> Ho provato con un cavo S-Video "puro" e si vede. A colori anche!
> 
> Quindi in pratica mi funziona.
> ...

 

si ma al momento non riesco più a ottenere nemmeno il bianco e nero ... mi trovo nel Xorg.0.log un errore riguardante nvidia-auto-select ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il problema del bianco e nero: non è che hai impostato male il valore "TV Saturation" ???
> 
> EDIT1: questo coso mi sta mandando su tutte le furie... Adesso va in bianco e nero anche a me e non mi compare più la voce TV Saturation.
> ...

 

Ti consiglio di salvarti il xorg.conf ogni volta in questo modo puoi sempre confrontarli per capire cosa e dove cambiare ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, grazie.

Comunque un amico mi ha detto che il problema del Bianco e Nero succede spesso anche su winsozz, non si sa perché. Se trovo qualche workaround ti faccio sapere.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, grazie.
> 
> Comunque un amico mi ha detto che il problema del Bianco e Nero succede spesso anche su winsozz, non si sa perché. Se trovo qualche workaround ti faccio sapere.

 

Al momento non riesco nemmeno più ad avere un output sul televisore ...

----------

## fbcyborg

Nemmeno se imposti la TV come "Separate X Screen" ?

Magari riavviando X con ctrl+alt+bckspc forse funziona.. Vabbè che magari queste prove le avrai sicuramente fatte. Ad ogni modo...

----------

## fbcyborg

Novità?

Io se faccio partire Linux con il cavo s-video connesso alla tv, l'output mi viene automaticamente redirezionato sulla TV e sul monitor non vedo nulla.

Ho solo il problema della risoluzione. Per quanto riguarda invece il colore, facendo così è tutto OK.

----------

## Kernel78

Io non ho avuto molto tempo per fare altre prove (cullare una bambina con le coliche è più impegnativo di quanto avrei mai potuto pensare, ma avere un figlio è anche più gratificante di quanto avrei mai potuto immaginare  :Very Happy:  ) ma sono riuscito a ottenere qualche piccolo risultato.

Modificando il mio classico xorg.conf inserendo nella sezione "Device" le righe

```
    Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

    Option      "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"

```

e riavviando X sono riuscito ad ottenere (mediante cavo svideo) un output in bianco e nero sulla tv ma ho scoperto un settaggio della tv che variava il tipo di input e sono riuscito a vedere a colori.

Riesco a vedermi quindi il digitale terrestre (e tutto quello che registro sul pc) sulla tv ma ...

... ma riesco solo a vedere sulla tv o sul monitor mentre io vorrei riuscire a impostare due desktop per il mio utente, piazzarne uno sul monitor e uno sulla tv contemporaneamente in modo da far si che mentre ci si vede un film sulla tv (tramite il pc) si possa continuare a usare il pc per tutto il resto.

Altro inconveniente è che dopo aver portato il segnale sulla tv se anche ripristino xorg.conf per riportare il segnale sul monitor l'immagine risulta con una luminosità impressionante (veramente da ferire gli occhi) e per ripristinare la situazione l'unica soluzione che ho trovato è di resettare la macchina (manco fossi sotto windows).

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io non ho avuto molto tempo per fare altre prove (cullare una bambina con le coliche è più impegnativo di quanto avrei mai potuto pensare, ma avere un figlio è anche più gratificante di quanto avrei mai potuto immaginare  ) 

 Grande!!! Tanti auguri allora!  :Wink:  *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> ma sono riuscito a ottenere qualche piccolo risultato.
> 
> Modificando il mio classico xorg.conf inserendo nella sezione "Device" le righe
> 
> ```
> ...

 Eh, anche io vorrei riuscire a fare questa cosa, ma non capisco come potrei fare perché sul monitor 17" ho una risoluzione di 1280x104, mentre sulla TV al massimo arrivo a 1024x768. Quindi è un casino perché volendo fare il doppio desktop (come quando con compiz-fusion passi una finestra da un lato del cubo all'altro) mi trovo sulla TV circa 1/4 del desktop, ovviamente a dimensioni enormi... Anche perché in realtà la TV è molto più grande di 17" - non so esattamente quanto - però forse dipende comunque dalla massima risoluzione che può supportare. *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altro inconveniente è che dopo aver portato il segnale sulla tv se anche ripristino xorg.conf per riportare il segnale sul monitor l'immagine risulta con una luminosità impressionante (veramente da ferire gli occhi) e per ripristinare la situazione l'unica soluzione che ho trovato è di resettare la macchina (manco fossi sotto windows).

  Cacchio... Io comunque al massimo ho docuto staccare il cavo S-Video dalla TV e poi premere CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE e l'output è tornato sul monitor.

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Cacchio... Io comunque al massimo ho docuto staccare il cavo S-Video dalla TV e poi premere CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE e l'output è tornato sul monitor.

 

Potresti postare le parti che sono state aggiunte al tuo xorg.conf (o anche tutto se non è troppo lungo) ?

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Cacchio... Io comunque al massimo ho docuto staccare il cavo S-Video dalla TV e poi premere CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE e l'output è tornato sul monitor. 
> 
> Potresti postare le parti che sono state aggiunte al tuo xorg.conf (o anche tutto se non è troppo lungo) ?

 

Guarda, mi sono limitato ad aggiungere le parti che poi hai quotato tu all'inizio di questa pagina e che hai citato poc'anzi. Per il resto non mi pare di aver fatto molto altro.

```
Option      "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

Option      "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"

Option      "UseDisplayDevice" "TV"
```

Ah, dimenticavo.. mi pare di aver aggiunto proprio per questo scopo anche questo:

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## Onip

a proposito del doppio desktop, forse xinerama gestisce anche questo aspetto. Avete già controllato?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

> a proposito del doppio desktop, forse xinerama gestisce anche questo aspetto. Avete già controllato?

 

a quanto ne so (e potrei sbagliare di brutto) xinerama serve per collegare due (o più monitor) come se fossero uno solo (una finestra massimizzata andrebbe a occuparli tutti e due) mentre io voglio mantenerli separati, come se fossero due desktop virtuali ...

----------

## Onip

infatti ho messo un bel forse. mi sembrava di avere letto qualcosa del genere da qualche parte, ma non riesco a trovare più il link (era qualche annetto fa in effetti).

Come non detto   :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Onip wrote:*   

> a proposito del doppio desktop, forse xinerama gestisce anche questo aspetto. Avete già controllato?

 

Mi sa che hai ragione, ho sentito anche io qualcosa del genere.

Però in realtà anche a me servirebbe avere due desktop separati, così che sul monitor io possa continuare a vedere, che ne so.. firefox) e sulla TV magari un film.

Però in realtà penso che questo si possa fare anche con l'estensione del desktop su "due monitor" in modo "artigianale" ovvero, senza massimizzare nessuna delle due finestre e una metterla a sinistra, e l'altra a destra o viceversa... Lo so, forse è una porcata ma per ora non mi vengono in mente altri rimedi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Quando vado a rilevare la TV mi da come massima risoluzione la 1024x768. 

Sapete se è possibile forzarla a 1280x1024, ovvero quella che ho impostato per il monitor?

Ho visto che se "trascino la TV sullo schermo" come nella seguente immagine, ottengo l'effetto del doppio desktop. Solo che su uno ci metto quello che dico io (ad esempio un film sulla TV) e sull'altro qualsiasi altra cosa.

Immagine

L'unico problema resta quello della risoluzione. Forse potrei risolvere mettendo la risoluzione del monitor a 1024x768 così che siano uguali, ma questa cosa mi secca.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> a quanto ne so (e potrei sbagliare di brutto) xinerama serve per collegare due (o più monitor) come se fossero uno solo (una finestra massimizzata andrebbe a occuparli tutti e due) mentre io voglio mantenerli separati, come se fossero due desktop virtuali ...

 

Comunque credo che alla fine non serva Xinerama perché questo fatto di allargare il desktop su due schermi viene già fatto da nvidia-settings..

----------

